# Oct 5th / 6th 2011 first snow



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

We got some snow last night and some off and on today here are a couple pics.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Sweet. Is this early for you guys?


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

looks like enough to plow or is the ground still to warm


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

496 BB;1318795 said:


> Sweet. Is this early for you guys?


Yeah very early. Usually don't see anything till late November early December.


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

swtiih;1319005 said:


> looks like enough to plow or is the ground still to warm


Ground is sill way to warm. Suppose to be in the 20's(celius) this weekend here


----------



## F150dash (Dec 4, 2006)

Snow is still on the ground this morning but only in open areas. There is no snow under the trees. Yesterday there was enough to salt the streets here. Really strange to see any snow at all this early


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

Its that global warming kicking in!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

Holland;1319306 said:


> Its that global warming kicking in!


Yea a couple of years ago in Washington DC there was suppose to be a conference on global warming. The only problem was the day of the conference the city was shutdown because of a major snowstorm


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

We got snow last night in the mountains ....Might snow here in the valley tonight.
Bozeman, Montana


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

guess im putting my plow on my new truck just in time. Send some of that snow down to new hampshire 
payup


----------



## getsum (Jan 7, 2011)

chrissheerman;1325360 said:


> guess im putting my plow on my new truck just in time. Send some of that snow down to new hampshire
> payup


Im in NH as well. Whatcha Getting :waving:


----------



## chrissheerman (Sep 17, 2009)

I quit trying to keep my ford 6.0 from having problems all the time and traded it in for a 05 gmc 3500 dually diesel with 45k on it. Now i've put my 9 foot meyer plow on it can't wait to try it on some snow. I am worried the rear will need weight to get the duals to get some traction.


----------

